# Acore FC



## jvs8477 (Jun 7, 2011)

When trying to add new contacts I keep getting an android process acore fc any ideas? I'm on cm7 with adw ex launcher


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

My dude, this is bc of G+ 2.0 - uninstall it.


----------



## jvs8477 (Jun 7, 2011)

Did you ever know that you're my hero...


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

jvs8477 said:


> Did you ever know that you're my hero...


Haha it's what I'm here for, hit the thanks button if ya waaant toooo&#8230;.


----------



## Gordon84 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have been racking my brain for days on this. Thanks! And +1 on the hero thing


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

=]

5char


----------

